# 10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Paymaster (Dec 4, 2011)

Cooked 10 fatties on the smoker today. All going to folks where I work.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 4, 2011)

Paymaster said:
			
		

> Cooked 10 fatties on the smoker today. All going to folks where I work.



Absolutely gorgeous, PM!  I would decorate my house with them!  Lucky co-workers!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 4, 2011)

My mouth is watering!  What's under the bacon besides sausage?


----------



## roadfix (Dec 4, 2011)

Looking real good there!


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 4, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> My mouth is watering!  What's under the bacon besides sausage?



They are filled with cheddar.
Thanks everyone.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 4, 2011)

Those look so good!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## luv2cook35 (Dec 4, 2011)

Bacon, sausage and cheese -all I'd need is a fried egg and a toasted bagel and I'd be eating breakfast for lunch and dinner for the next week!  They look delicious.


----------



## slett (Dec 4, 2011)

I need to know exactly what this is I'm looking at, and how to make it please.  Or where I send my resume to work with you so I can try some.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 4, 2011)

slett said:


> I need to know exactly what this is I'm looking at, and how to make it please.  Or where I send my resume to work with you so I can try some.


Chub of breakfast sausage rolled out flat and covered with cheese. Then rolled back up into a log and covered with bacon. Smoked at 250* until internal temp is 165*. Let cool completely before slicing and eat with crackers.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Dec 5, 2011)

Paymaster they make my pathetic attempts look pathetic


----------



## Timothy (Dec 5, 2011)

Beautiful looking fatties, paymaster! All they need is some mashed taters and gravy with a side of grilled asparagus and cheese sauce.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 5, 2011)

Oh man! That looks great! And nice job on the interlaced bacon outer covering.


----------

